# RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by Integrate Performance Fitness July 27th



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

On Sunday July 2tth, Al and Jamii from Integrate Performance Fitness will be leading a joint RoadBikeReview and Integrate Performance Fitness ride starting from their Studio. 

Check out the details below.. A new route, and tour specific games should make this ride quite fun! :thumbsup: 

*Pre-Ride*
- We're opening the doors at 8am for coffee, bagels, fruit, etc.
- Paul and Phil on the tube live from France!
- riding position evaluations: we'll do this on a trainer to check joint angles, any areas of aches and pain people may have, etc for anyone interested. It won't be a fitting, we'll check how people are moving, and make suggestions where we can.

*Post Ride:*
- people can shower if they'd like
- post ride snacks for recovery!
- drinks
- a 10-15 minute foam roller + flexibility session. If people have a foam roller, they should definitely bring it.
- fitness evaluations to check for areas of aches/pains, muscle imbalances
- and of course Tour de France coverage in an air conditioned building


a. L Del Medio
b. L on Los Altos Ave
c. R on Edith
d. Cross Foothill
e. L on Fremont
f. R on Robleda 
g. ***OPTIONAL R on Purissima to Arastradero to Page Mill to Arastradero 
h. R on Elena 
i. L on Taafe
j. R on Altamont to Page Mill
k. R on Page Mill
l. L on Arastradero
m. L on Alpine
n. R on Portola
o. L on Whiskey Hill
p. L on 84 towards Woodside
q. R on Canada
r. L on Olive Hill
s. R Albion
t. R Manuella
u. R Kings
v. L Tripp to 84
w. 84 back to Portal
x. R on Portola
y. L on Alpine
z. R on Arastradero
aa. L on Page Mill
bb. R on Arastradero
cc. R on Purissima
dd. Left on Robleda
ee. R on Chapin
ff. L on Burke
gg. L on Foothill
hh. R on Edith
ii. L on Los Altos Ave
jj. R on El Camino
kk. L on Del Medio
ll. R on Fayette
mm. BACK TO TASTY POST RIDE SNACKS!!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We may have an optional route off of Purissima if people are up for it. It would be:
R on Elena
R on Natoma
R on Black Mountain
L on Altamont
L on Taafe
R on Robleda

Then the route would be the same from there. 

Here are the games we're thinking of are:

"Green Jersey SLOWEST Rider" slow speed race winner 
"KOTTS" for King of the Track Stand, longest one wins! 
"KOTRPM's" aka King of the RPM's for the highest cadence on a trainer. We've had someone hit 229rpm's, who can beat it!  

We'll some prizes for the winners of each one.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

bikerbert said:


> "KOTTS" for King of the Track Stand, longest one wins!


That’ll be me. See you there (to my knowledge I have nothing planned for that Sunday).


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We may need a leader for our C group next weekend. If you are interested, please PM, or send me an email: [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't recall but, sans the optional route, is this route the same as the last ride? 45-ish miles again? 

Gary


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

It is a different route than our June ride. We are doing it Sunday @ 10am from Peet's in Los Altos so we can have some milege/elevation numbers to add to the directions.


----------



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

Gee3 said:


> 45-ish miles again?
> Gary


According to Google maps with the optional route, it is 38 miles.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sounds fun. Will try to make it.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Crap, I'm out... the wife just informed me that I have other plans in Fairfield! 

All this NOT riding is not helping my training for the Waves to Wine Ride coming up in September!! :mad2:


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm off to do Mt. Tam Sunday (no, not on the fixie), so I'll have to take a pass this time. Hope to catch you folks on the next ride though. Have fun.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm out too... Got a kid's birthday party to go to and the company picknic. (I guess I will have to ride on Saturday)


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

NO #9 on the fixie for 40 miles?? Great, I billed that inhouse for the ride....

"Witness the amazing #9 as he attempts to break the most RPM's in three hours on a bike....."


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Gee3 said:


> Crap, I'm out... the wife just informed me that I have other plans in Fairfield!


LOL, I have plans in stinky sweaty miserable Fairfield the day before!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> LOL, I have plans in stinky sweaty miserable Fairfield the day before!


But does your wife want you to move out there like mine does?!?! ACK!!! 

And I work in downtown SF so I'd never get to ride my bike again. I'd be in traffic for the rest of my life! UGH!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Gee3 said:


> But does your wife want you to move out there like mine does?!?! ACK!!!
> 
> And I work in downtown SF so I'd never get to ride my bike again. I'd be in traffic for the rest of my life! UGH!


Uhhh… no, and she knows better. I am sorry to hear of her dreadful plans.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is the exact mileage/elevation for tomorrow's ride from mapmyride.com:

It looks like just about 38 miles, enjoy!

Part 1:http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/mountain-view/329053569
Part 2: http://www.mapmyride.com/view_route?r=250944520


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry ladies/gentlemen. We had a late night last night so I am missing you right now. Perhaps next time.


----------

